

LA Dodgers Accelerator - schiang
http://www.dodgersaccelerator.com/

======
schiang
This is really big for developing sports related startups. Most sports related
startups are doing fantasy. I'd love to see what comes out of this
accelerator.

~~~
LukeFitzpatrick
It's an interesting concept & it's set up in a great location.

